# Unproportional body parts



## AirCartman (Apr 19, 2005)

I looked in the mirror lately and liked the progress in my shoulders, but my chest still lacks behind and i feel like i don't look that proportional. Does anyone suffer from this and what is the solution?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 19, 2005)

my chest always lacked until i started eating more.  its a stubborn one, i tell ya.  what's your chest workout and your diet look like?


----------



## AirCartman (Apr 20, 2005)

Chest work out(which i'm highly thinking of changing) includes:
4 Sets once a week of Flat,Incline,Decline Bench Press
followed by flys and peck deck.

Diet is high in protein, i weight 153 lbs and am small/medium framed trying to put on a little more weight..


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 20, 2005)

way to much work, flat, incline, flys is plenty


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 20, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> Chest work out(which i'm highly thinking of changing) includes:
> 4 Sets once a week of Flat,Incline,Decline Bench Press
> followed by flys and peck deck.
> 
> Diet is high in protein, i weight 153 lbs and am small/medium framed trying to put on a little more weight..


Way to many sets.  You are overworking those little pecs like crazy.  Try 4 sets of flat bench and 3 sets of incline.  Maybe split it up with some dumbbells here and there.


----------



## AirCartman (Apr 20, 2005)

I was thinking of alternating every week, with dumbbells for one of them.. Is this too much?
4 sets of flat, 3 sets of incline, 3 sets of dumbell decline? 
Do i even need decline.. What is a better chest workout for 1 day a week.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> You are overworking those little pecs like crazy.


 

Decline is overrated.


----------



## reg56 (Apr 20, 2005)

I would try 3 sets flat bench, 2 sets incline, and 2-3 sets of flys.  Decline is useless IMO because of the short range of motion.  That's just me though.  

 And alternating BB with DB weekly is fine.  Dips are also great for chest if you lean forward a bit.


----------



## nmuriqi (Apr 20, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> I looked in the mirror lately and liked the progress in my shoulders, but my chest still lacks behind and i feel like i don't look that proportional. Does anyone suffer from this and what is the solution?



Maybe your shoulders are taking over the lift when you do pressing movements.  Make sure to keep your shoulders back, and pinch your shoulder blades together, i mean it - i made this mistake too and i noticed that after i learned the proper form my chest was involved a lot more in the lift, and thus led to greater growth.  Oh and YOU GOTTA EAT IF YOU WANNA GROW!!!!!


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 20, 2005)

you should be doing no more than about 10 sets for your chest.  overtraining is WAY worse than undertraining.


----------



## AirCartman (Apr 20, 2005)

Can anyone list a better program that is similar to the one i listed for a 1 day a week chest routine.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=12761

see the files attached on the first page


----------

